

Mobile payments, and why you should care about CurrentC - EddieRingle
https://medium.com/@russellholly/mobile-payments-and-why-you-should-care-about-currentc-d1d779b2db67

======
abhishekmdb
email ids of currentc users was accessed
[http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/currentc-
hacked.html](http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/currentc-hacked.html)

